# Alternative zu Frames



## Hakan75 (20. Jun 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche eine alternative für Frames in JSF.
Google und in vielen Foren wird iFrame und CSS immer wieder angeraten, aber ob das wirklcih eine Alternative ist?!

iFrame und Frame....da gibts kein Unterschied. Also warum iFrame, wenn man Frames nicht benutzen soll?

CSS...wunderbar, nur wenn man eine Navi-Leiste hat und ein Content-Bereich, so wird bei einem Link alles neu geladen und zusätzlich kann ich die Framebreite nicht mit der Maus verändern (benötige ich aber!). Was nun?

Was kann ich nun verwenden?

Gruß, Hakan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 6946 (20. Jun 2010)

Kurz: CSS, JavaScript, Ajax. Mittels CSS kannst du eine Navigation erstellen, die immer an Ort und Stelle bleibt, wenn die unbedingt größenveränderbar sein soll, dann gibt es da viele verfügbare Lösungen mittels JavaScript (und Plug-Ins für JavaScript-Bibliotheken), das musst du dir also bestimmt noch nichtmal selbst aus den Fingern saugen und wenn du unbedingt nur einen Teil der Seite neu laden willst, dann kannst du das mit Ajax machen.

Frames sind ungünstig, weil Direktlinks auf Unterseiten problematisch sind, weil Crawler von Suchmaschinen da nicht vernünftig rankommen (und dann eben auch keinen brauchbaren Link setzen können) und es zerpflückt die eigene Anwendung ja auch irgendwie. Klar, mit Frames kommst du möglicherweise erstmal schneller zum Ziel, aber am Ende sind sie unflexibel und eher nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Hakan75 (20. Jun 2010)

Hi, erst mal danke für die Antwort.

Der CSS-Teil sollte kein Problem sein. Aber bin im Internet noch niergends auf ein JavaSript-Lösung gestoßen, in der ich die Breite eines DIV-Containers per Maus verändern kann. Hast Du da nützliche Links für mich? Wäre echt eine gute Lösung.

Ajax....hmm, wüsste jetzt ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, wie AJAX mit da weiterhelfen kann.

Wäre echt super, wenn das mit CSS und JavaScript klappen würde, da ich schon seit längerem daran arbeite und kurz davor bin, durch zu drehen.

Danke schon mal im Voraus!

Gruß, Hakan


----------

